# Norco Shore 2 2009 M



## uetbez (27. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir für mein Norco Shore 2 2009 Modell in größe M einen neuen Dämpfer zulegen.. Allerdings hab ich kein plan, wie man die Einbaulänge ermittelt ..

Könnt ihr da weiter helfen?

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Indian Summer (28. November 2011)

Hi uetbez

Die Dämpfermasse für das Shore 2/2009 lauten wie folgt:

Einbaulänge: 222.3mm	(8.75")	
Hub: 69.9mm (2.75")
Buchse 1 Rahmen: 24.2mm/M8	
Buchse 2 Wippe: 39.9mm/M8

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uetbez (28. November 2011)

super sache!!
besten dank!


----------



## uetbez (19. Dezember 2011)

Hey, 
nochmal eine Frage. Kannst du mir noch sagen was für eine Schaftlänge ich bei der Gabel beachten muss ?

Wäre super.

Danke dir!


----------



## Indian Summer (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi uetbez

Da du ja offenbar ein Shore 2 Komplettbike hast, misst du die Schaftrohrlänge am besten
und genausten, wenn du die Gabel schnell ausbaust und nachmisst. Hast du jedoch keine
Ahnung, wie du das Ding nachher wieder korrekt einbaust und das Spiel des Steuersatzes
korrekt einstellst, lass dir das doch von einem Händler schnell erklären bzw. zeigen.

Solltest du nur den Rahmen gekauft haben und jetzt eine gebrauchte Gabel kaufen wollen,
berechnest du die mindestens benötigte Schaftrohrlänge folgendermassen: 

Steuerrohr Norco Shore 2 2009 gemäss Geometrietabelle: 130mm
Einbauhöhe Steuersatz: ca. 30mm (Original FSA Fat Pig 1.5": 28.7mm) 
Spacer: ca. 30mm (wir würden hier zuerst eher zuviele Spacer einrechnen, damit
du mit der Vorbauhöhe etwas spielen kannst)
Einbauhöhe Vorbau: ca. 50mm (Original FSA FR-230, 50mm, Schätzung: ca. 45mm)

Alles zusammen macht dann um die 235mm. Wenn du eine gebrauchte 
Gabel kaufst, sollte das Schaftrohr mit den oben verwendeten Komponenten 
also mindestens 235mm lang sein. Je nach verwendetem Steuersatz, der Anzahl 
Spacer und dem verbauten Vorbau kann es aber auch sein, dass die 235mm zu knapp 
bemessen sind bzw. du das Schaftrohr bei anderen Komponenten etwas kürzen musst.

Dieses Beispiel soll dir also nur helfen zu zeigen, wie man die benötigte Schaftrohrlänge berechnet.
Auf keinen Fall übernehmen wir die Verantwortung dafür, dass das auch alles 100%ig so passt.
Tatsache ist jedoch, dass du das Schaftrohr nachträglich immer noch kürzen kannst, ansetzen
geht jedoch nimmer.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

